# Utilització de "hom"



## Epilio

Tinc curiositat per conèixer el nivell d'ús d'aquest pronom. L'empreu vosaltres?, el sentiu sovint per vostres àrees?. Potser pertany només al registre literari?.


----------



## Lurrezko

Epilio said:


> Tinc curiositat per conèixer el nivell d'ús d'aquest pronom. L'empreu vosaltres?, el sentiu sovint per vostres àrees?. Potser pertany només al registre literari?.



En català col·loquial no l'he sentit mai. De la meva boca no ha sortit mai, en tot cas.

Salut


----------



## ACQM

A Catalunya, hom fa servir "hom" en un registre culte exclusivament. Pot ser literari o tècnic o molt formal, però col·loquial no.


----------



## merquiades

ACQM said:


> A Catalunya, hom fa servir "hom" en un registre culte exclusivament. Pot ser literari o tècnic o molt formal, però col·loquial no.



Hola.  Què dieu en català col·loquial?

En lloc de "Hom menja cargols en Catalunya"

Un-a menja cargols en C.   (Es pot dir?)
La gent menja cargols en C.

Es pot dir en plural però em sembla que perd una miqueta els seus matíssos.
Menjem....
Mengen...


----------



## Epilio

Moltes gràcies per les respostes. 

 Casualment he trobat unes recomanacions sobre l'ús del pronom que fa la Universitat de Barcelona per consum propi. Vet ací.


----------



## ACQM

merquiades said:


> Hola.  Què dieu en català col·loquial?
> 
> En lloc de "Hom menja cargols en Catalunya"
> 
> Un-a menja cargols en C.   (Es pot dir?)
> La gent menja cargols en C.
> 
> Es pot dir en plural però em sembla que perd una miqueta els seus matíssos.
> Menjem....
> Mengen...



Depèn, a vegades diem "la gent", molt sovint utilitzem l'impersonal, a vegades un plural en primera/tercera persona...

La gent menja cargols a Catalunya.
A Catalunya es mengen cargols.
A Catalunya mengem cargols/ A Galicia mengen molts bolets./ Els catalans mengem cargols.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> Depèn, a vegades diem "la gent", molt sovint utilitzem l'impersonal, a vegades un plural en primera/tercera persona...
> 
> La gent menja cargols a Catalunya.
> A Catalunya es mengen cargols.
> A Catalunya mengem cargols/ A Galicia mengen molts bolets./ Els catalans mengem cargols.



Totes em sonen naturals.

Salut


----------



## Agró

Jo només quan em poso a meditar:

_Ja hi gurú deïva, hom..._


----------

